# [wxGTK] 1Go = pas assez d'espace :o

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Ca fait maintenant plusieurs semaine que je bloque sur ce packet (et sur le packet python du meme type)... En effet, avec 1Go de mémoire, je tombe toujours sur une erreur : no space left ... 

Je me demande comment cela est possible! Il est pourtant pas si gros ...

c'est le packet:

x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r1

----------

## lefoid

Salut

Ca n'est peut-être pas ça, mais j'ai eu récemment un problème avec pas assez

d'espace pour les paquets wxpython et wxGTK.

Ca s'est résolu en mettant :

```
PORTAGE_TMPDIR="<un rép où tu as de la place>" (chez moi /home/patrice/portage_tmp par ex.)
```

dans le :

```
/etc/make.conf
```

Si ça peut être utile ...

----------

## loopx

 :Shocked: 

oui mais il faut combien d'espace pour arriver à le compiler   :Shocked: 

c'est énorme quand meme   :Laughing: 

----------

## lefoid

J'avais lu à l'époque un thread sur le forum (anglais peut-être) où queqlu'un

s'étonnait de devoir avoir un espace de 5Go (ou plus) pour compiler un fichier

(wxpython je crois) qui ne fait pas plus de 2Go.

Toujours est-il que, mes 5Go ne furent pas suffisants et que j'ai dû procéder

comme je t'ai dit   :Confused: 

La théorie, la pratique, tout ça ....

----------

## loopx

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

WaH   :Shocked: 

----------

## geekounet

Perso, je le compile sans soucis sur un /var/tmp de 3GiB, en XFS avec un blocksize de 1KiB, et OpenOffice compile sans problème aussi dessus  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

me reste 1,5 giga   :Mad: 

----------

## lefoid

geekounet : Perso, je le compile sans soucis sur un /var/tmp de 3GiB, en XFS avec un blocksize de 1KiB, et OpenOffice compile sans problème aussi dessus  :Smile: 

Oui, ça fonctionne sans problème en général sauf, semble-t-il, pour ces 2 paquets (et ce

n'est pas systématique !).

----------

## kopp

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Speeding_up_portage_with_tmpfs

D'après ça, il semblerait qu'il faille beaucoup beaucoup pour wxGTK...

après, allez savoir pourquoi....

----------

